# Armstrong's latest interview



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

The NY News wrote a piece in why we should ignore Armstrong's latest interview. It sums up all the basic points everyone makes.

Seven reasons to ignore Lance Armstrong?s latest interview on doping and the Tour de France  - NY Daily News

As the UCI has swept the fight against doping largely under the rug, we are left talking about this garbage. 

We don't have Truth and Reconciliation. We don't have an investigation into the UCIs conduct during the Armstrong years. 

But we do have test from 1998 and gossip about Hinault and Armstrong! Woo hoo!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

But but...All those RBR posters promised that getting Armstrong would clean up the UCI! They promised!!!!!

Surprise surprise.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Marc said:


> But but...All those RBR posters promised that getting Armstrong would clean up the UCI! They promised!!!!!
> 
> Surprise surprise.


It did get Brunyeel out of the sport, which is a good thing. 

Before the 2050 TDF will we be blessed with an interview from the 80 year old Armstrong, saying everyone did it, Travis Tygart ruined his life and he's still the TDF wins record holder. Oh, and stay off his lawn.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Marc said:


> But but...All those RBR posters promised that getting Armstrong would clean up the UCI! They promised!!!!!
> 
> Surprise surprise.


I do not remember anyone saying that getting Armstrong would clean up the UCI, do you have a link?

On a positive note Ferrari, Bruyneel, Marti, Celya, and Del Moral are out of the sport. McQuaid will be gone by the end of the year. These are good things


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm hoping that after this Tour's start, Armstrong will not be mentioned much anymore. I suppose we'll see a small article here and there about a century ride he's training for . Unless he spills all the beans, he needs to just go away and shut up.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Why not listen to an "Expert" on doping?

Riders are still getting caught doping...What aren't they winning the TdF??
.
.
.


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

burgrat said:


> I'm hoping that after this Tour's start, Armstrong will not be mentioned much anymore.


Why would you think that? Right now there are 14 threads on the front page of the doping forum that are Armstrong related, despite multiple active riders having been busted since he retired, despite multiple inactive riders admitting doping, despite McQuaid still being UCI president, despite eyebrow raising performances in big races from unlikely riders.....

Retired and disgraced and stripped of all his significant accomplishments, Armstrong's tweets still command more attention than any event in cycling.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Translation



> Here are seven reasons to ignore Lance right now:
> 
> 1) Because I'll never be happy with anything he says. I'm so mad.
> 
> ...


Armstrong hate has been getting a bit...stale.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

Not half as stale as Pharmstrong's apparent need to stay in the spotlight.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

regnaD kciN said:


> Not half as stale as Pharmstrong's apparent need to stay in the spotlight.


6 of one, half a dozen of the other. His attempts would fail if it weren't for MAMILs.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

.....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Keep in mind he still retains a few TdF stage wins and a World Championship from the mid 90s.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Keep in mind he still retains a few TdF stage wins and a World Championship from the mid 90s.


Yes. Precisely. I feel sorry for people who don't believe in miracles.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyment said:


> And the point here is? Everyone knows he was doped from the beginning of his association with Comical and probably going back to the Rick Crawford days. edit.....yes, technically, he did win a few races, which everyone knows he cheated to win....


And what are you doing to strip him of these standing WC and TdF stage wins?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> 6 of one, half a dozen of the other. His attempts would fail if it weren't for MAMILs.


Lance would stop his babble if he did not feel there were still a few groupies out there that might buy into his nonsense.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Lance would stop his babble if he did not feel there were still a few groupies out there that might buy into his nonsense.


Yep, even the lamest failed public figure will always have a few dead-enders still buying into their BS. Pharmstrong is no different.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

spade2you said:


> 6 of one, half a dozen of the other. His attempts would fail if it weren't for MAMILs.


Like you?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> Like you?


I have about a decade to go.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I have about a decade to go.


So you're an AMAMIL?(Almost-Middle-Aged Male In Lycra™) :lol:

I myself am a semi- or half-MAMIL. I'm middle-aged, but I only wear lycra shorts. For the upper bod, it's all about the merino wool. :thumbsup:


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

SystemShock said:


> So you're an AMAMIL?(Almost-Middle-Aged Male In Lycra™) :lol:
> 
> I myself am a semi- or half-MAMIL. I'm middle-aged, but I only wear lycra shorts. For the upper bod, it's all about the merino wool. :thumbsup:



Ain't no laws against being middle-aged and wearing lycra. Unlike cheating your way to a fortune and then expecting some to think the sun shines out of yer arse. I don't live my life according to some acronym dreamed up by marketers.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Honestly, I feel sorry for Armstrong. In his latest interview he said Travis Tygart ruined his life. 

Ruined his life? He's got 5 healthy, beautiful children, a partner who loves him, a tony house in Austin and millions in the bank. 

If he really thinks his life is ruined, then he has some serious mental distortion going on. It would suck to live in that mental prison.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Bluenote said:


> Honestly, I feel sorry for Armstrong. In his latest interview he said Travis Tygart ruined his life.
> 
> Ruined his life? He's got 5 healthy, beautiful children, a partner who loves him, a tony house in Austin and millions in the bank.
> 
> If he really thinks his life is ruined, then he has some serious mental distortion going on. It would suck to live in that mental prison.


Yup. Lance seems to be a sociopath who can't take full responsibility for his own actions, and also has a screwed-up notion of what's important in life. Oh well.

Also interesting... in the same interview, it looks like he's trying to bring down McQuaid and the UCI leadership. Which I guess would be the first positive thing he's done in this whole mess:

_Armstrong also hit out at the International Cycling Union (UCI), who have been heavily criticized for allegedly covering up for the American._
_
"(UCI president) Pat McQuaid can say and think what he wants. Things just cannot change as long as McQuaid stays in power," he said._
_
"The UCI refuses to establish a 'Truth and Reconciliation commission' because the testimony that everyone would want to hear would bring McQuaid, (his predecessor) Hein Verbruggen and the whole institution down," he added without elaborating._
_
_
Lance Armstrong Says 'Impossible' To Win Tour De France Without Doping - Business Insider


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Bluenote said:


> Honestly, I feel sorry for Armstrong. In his latest interview he said Travis Tygart ruined his life.
> 
> Ruined his life? He's got 5 healthy, beautiful children, a partner who loves him, a tony house in Austin and millions in the bank.
> 
> If he really thinks his life is ruined, then he has some serious mental distortion going on. It would suck to live in that mental prison.


Armstrong always put a emphasis on preparedness and meticulous preparation. Surely he can see that Tygart was doing just the same, he did his job properly. If McPaid had done his job years ago there wouldn't have been a thing to complain about..


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out which annoys me more.... the brashness of Lance trying to stay in the spotlight or the naivete of the authors for not believing that all TDF winners dope.

Screw it I'm just gonna go ride my bike.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

DrSmile said:


> Screw it I'm just gonna go ride my bike.


Then ride your bike dude, leave us grumps to enjoy our Lance bashing in peace.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

sir duke said:


> Then ride your bike dude, leave us grumps to enjoy our Lance bashing in peace.


Why yes, I think that is a Lego bus with a syringe on it. 

Pro's Prose Tuesday Featuring the Tour de Farce


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

People here ride road bikes? They must be dopers.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

spade2you said:


> People here ride road bikes? They must be dopers.


Can you put me in a program? I think I need some cortisone? Lol.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> People here ride road bikes? They must be dopers.


Roadbike, MTB, fixed gear. I ride bikes.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Bluenote said:


> Why yes, I think that is a Lego bus with a syringe on it.
> 
> Pro's Prose Tuesday Featuring the Tour de Farce


Good stuff, totally cringeworthy. Never having wasted a penny on his self-mythologizing doggerel, I think I can safely say I know a bag of horsesh!t when I see it.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Lance would stop his babble if he did not feel there were still a few groupies out there that might buy into his nonsense.


Maybe he's making public comments because he knows it will hurt your feelings.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

sir duke said:


> Roadbike, MTB, fixed gear. I ride bikes.


I may need to get into CX or MTB. Local number of races is half what it was last year. LOL, what I need to do is move to an area with many TTs.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> _Lance would stop his babble if he did not feel there were still a few groupies out there that might buy into his nonsense._





Local Hero said:


> Maybe he's making public comments because he knows it will hurt your feelings.


Or maybe he's just flailing around randomly, not yet grasping that he isn't the Messiah of Cycling™ anymore.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> I may need to get into CX or MTB. Local number of races is half what it was last year. LOL, what I need to do is move to an area with many TTs.


I think I'm a bit long in the tooth for CX but I wouldn't mind a cross bike as an all round commuter/road/light off-road utility machine for my autumn years. Living in central Tokyo I don't get much use from my MTB. But I'm not about to give up a titanium GT Zaskar.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

the list in the church
everyone on it around Armstrong doped
Miguel
Ullrich
Riis
Pantani
Contador
Pereiro

Do we send 5 TdF titles to Poulidor because Anquetil was an admitted doper?


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

SystemShock said:


> So you're an AMAMIL?(Almost-Middle-Aged Male In Lycra™) :lol:
> 
> I myself am a semi- or half-MAMIL. I'm middle-aged, but I only wear lycra shorts. For the upper bod, it's all about the merino wool. :thumbsup:


so you're a hippy mamil


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

SicBith said:


> so you're a hippy mamil


More like an old-school half-mamil. Didn't you read teh poast?

Anyhoo, unless the temp is in the 90s or up, merino wool >> teh plastic jerseys.

Don't need no hippies to tell ya thst.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> the list in the church
> everyone on it around Armstrong doped
> Miguel
> Ullrich
> ...


You can bet your boots that whatever Anquetil took to win, Poulidor took too. They weren't hooked up to blood bags of an evening, so what's your point?


----------

